

Coastermelt Part I – a silly reverse engineering project about laser robots - Empact
http://vimeo.com/110257380#1

======
timrchavez
This is great. Usually my ADD gets the best of me and I end up just scanning
through videos, but this one really had me captivated. Looking forward to Part
2.

